# My Pretty Goat kidded!



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

My little boer kidded with one HUGE mispositioned buckling. We had to pull HARD! Mommy and baby are both doing well and he has been the fastest goat baby to nurse so far..No assistance needed!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww, what a handsome guy! I'm glad you were able to pull him out and everything's going good for you. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

congrats,,hes a handsome little guy.. My mama is pregro and im petrified that she is going to need help and I'm not going to know what to do..new goat owner so this is my first and only birth..lol:eyeroll:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Awww! He's adorable! Love his wattles!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! He is so cute! His ears KILL me! He moves them in all kinds of directions...it's so funny!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

he is so handsome!! congratulations and so glad you were able to help pull him out


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I love those "radar" ears. He's a cute li'l guy


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable ! Love those wattles


----------

